# Best remote control switch for PC Start/Reset



## michael (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

Would please guide me on buy the best Best remote control switch for PC Start/Reset.
I do know some from logisys, but which one is the best?


EDIT:- is below switch is good for PC start/reset ?
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=RM02&cat=GDT
Thanks.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 16, 2013)

michael said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would please guide me on buy the best Best remote control switch for PC Start/Reset.
> I do know some from logisys, but which one is the best?
> ...



If it's a standard desktop PC, you need a open/close switch, not a 12v PS switch.  Assuming you are connecting it to the PWR header on your mother board?


----------



## ron732 (Jul 16, 2013)

The power button on your PC is a momentary switch (push for "on" or push for "off"). I believe the remote switch you linked to is a toggle switch (toggles the contacts between closed or "on" and open or "off") and would not work.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 16, 2013)

ron732 said:


> The power button on your PC is a momentary switch (push for "on" or push for "off"). I believe the remote switch you linked to is a toggle switch (toggles the contacts between closed or "on" and open or "off") and would not work.



It looked more like a 12v supply?



> •Receiver Features:
> •Receiver Input Voltage: 12 VDC
> •Receiver Output Voltage: 12 VDC
> •Receiver Output Current: 15 Amp Maximum



So, something more like this:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Universal-IR-Remote-Power-Switch-for-PC/


----------



## michael (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok!
I guess this will work the best way.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16924/bus-317/Logisys_PC_Remote
is it?


----------



## Frick (Jul 16, 2013)

Or you can WOL with a smartphone.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 16, 2013)

michael said:


> Ok!
> I guess this will work the best way.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16924/bus-317/Logisys_PC_Remote
> is it?



Nice find... even has reset.  Looks like a good product.  Not sure why it doesn't go directly to the MB jumpers, or maybe it does and the power cable adaptor is for a override reset.


----------



## michael (Jul 16, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Nice find... even has reset.  Looks like a good product.  Not sure why it doesn't go directly to the MB jumpers, or maybe it does and the power cable adaptor is for a override reset.



Well one thing I don't understand here is that, how it says start/reset your pc either manually OR remotely, as I can see that those power/reset wires  from MB would go into PCI wireless card power/reset pins THEN WHERE WOULD THAT FRONT PANEL POWER/RESET WIRES GO ?????

Well I did read about installation pdf on that site i guess it has two option of power/reset wires to be connected on that PCI card.

can you just confirm.


----------



## Maban (Jul 18, 2013)

michael said:


> Well one thing I don't understand here is that, how it says start/reset your pc either manually OR remotely, as I can see that those power/reset wires  from MB would go into PCI wireless card power/reset pins THEN WHERE WOULD THAT FRONT PANEL POWER/RESET WIRES GO ?????
> 
> Well I did read about installation pdf on that site i guess it has two option of power/reset wires to be connected on that PCI card.
> 
> can you just confirm.



The front panel wires would connect to the card and the card would connect to the motherboard.


A few years ago I took apart an old RC car and hooked it up to a USB header providing 5VSB power and the power and reset pins. Worked great. It was a fun and simple project.


----------



## michael (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes. I read about it on pdf , it has two options.
Just waiting the right time to order from frozencpu.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 18, 2013)

univerasal remote control
compatable with every tech at home.
no installation required.
kick arse price
ONLY FOR 0.75 EURO
price is w/o shipment and taxes


----------



## michael (Jul 18, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> univerasal remote control
> compatable with every thech at home.
> no installation required.
> kick arse price
> ...


yes, it will only suit your system spec


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 19, 2013)

michael said:


> yes, it will only suit your system spec



it will fit to any system spec


----------

